# Manchester meet up Confirmed 18th July



## aaroncornish

Hey All

There have been some very top level discussions in other threads about the potential for a Manchester meet up.

There seems to be a lot of members from this neck of the woods on the forums so it makes sense.

Who would be up for getting something sorted? Could be something like the Rave day, at a local roaster or cafe, or just all meeting up for a brew somewhere.

Let me know what you think

Aaron


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Up for that - even mad for it.

Sticky added to thread to make it more visible - put your name on the list below if you are interested.


----------



## Kyle548

It's been done before I believe.

Didn't get the chance myself; but I heard it went well.


----------



## ronsil

Count me in subject to date.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Kyle548 said:


> It's been done before I believe.
> 
> Didn't get the chance myself; but I heard it went well.


Last July - just a coffee shop crawl and a few beers. Good crac.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

OK. How about a list.

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil


----------



## Kyle548

Possible for me


----------



## Mrboots2u

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u


----------



## Dallah

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)


----------



## NJD1977

All over it. Count me in.


----------



## jeebsy

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)


----------



## jlarkin

Just posting so I remember to keep an eye on this. It's unlikely I could wangle a visit but would love to if I could.


----------



## CallumT

Count me in, Enjoyed the last one!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT


----------



## scottomus

I'll def be there, depending on date!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent


----------



## aaroncornish

Great stuff everyone.

feel free to suggest any ideas of what you want to do


----------



## jeebsy

Kayaking

Skydiving


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Kayaking
> 
> Skydiving


I'll hold your coat. Irwell is toxic.


----------



## marcuswar

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent

11. Marcuswar - date dependent


----------



## ahirsty

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent

11. Marcuswar - date dependent

12. ahirsty


----------



## stevogums

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent

11. Marcuswar - date dependent

12. ahirsty

13. stevogums


----------



## mancbeginner

Count me in - possibly subject to date


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent

11. Marcuswar - date dependent

12. ahirsty

13. stevogums

14. Mancbeginner - date dependent


----------



## froggystyle

Really need a midland beer and coffee crawl!


----------



## aaroncornish

Great stuff! Lots of people interested.

Will need to work out what we can do now


----------



## aaroncornish

Hi All

I spoke to Mancoco who can't really commit at the moment as they tend to be at Farmers markets every weekend.

Does anyone know anyone else who might want to host us.

Aaron


----------



## jlarkin

It sounds like this sort of thing had been done more with roasters etc. but it sounded like that place Idle Hands Manchester was fairly big, quiet and did good coffee things - from what you said?







. I don't know anything about it really so not at all surprised if it wouldn't work it was just a thought


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Could make it simple - coffee crawl - some food and maybe a few beers like last year's.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'd be up for that, date depending of course. Could someone add me to the list please? - I can't figure out how to do it, long day.

For me, the suggestion of a coffee crawl, food and a few beers would be a great idea but happy to go along with whatever. Plenty of places to wander round. Takk, Grindsmiths, Idle Hands would all be worth a visit I reckon.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. Aaroncornish

2. Systemic Kid

3. Ronsil

4. Kyle548 ( possible )

5. mrboots2u

6. Ridland (possible)

7. NJD1977

8. Jeebsy (date dependant)

9. CallumT

10. Scottomus - date dependent

11. Marcuswar - date dependent

12. ahirsty

13. stevogums

14. Mancbeginner - date dependent

15. Lee (Foundry)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Click on this *link* and add your name and tick which ever dates/times are good for you.

Suggest kicking off with a visit to Pieminister - just round the corner from North Tea Power and Takk. After lunch, dropping by NTP, Takk, Idle Hands and Grindsmiths.


----------



## aaroncornish

Sounds perfect to me! We can end up somewhere for a pint at the end of the day


----------



## NJD1977

Damn July is a pretty bad month for me, I can only make one of the weekends. Filled it in nevertheless.


----------



## stevogums

Will check work and fill in


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Click on  *link*  and add your name. Looking like July 18th is preferred date so far.


----------



## aaroncornish

Anyone else need to add their dates?

Heart and Graft roasters in Manchester have said they would be happy to host us for a few hours for some roasting demos and cupping.

I am going to try and meet them next week to see what we can do.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Excellent, Aaron.


----------



## jlarkin

paintse said:


> when it will be?


See post 36 couple up - a poll for the best date for people...


----------



## jlarkin

Sounds good Aaron, if it could be the 18 July I think I could do it. I've added to the poll


----------



## aaroncornish

I think it is going to be the 18th.


----------



## jlarkin

aaroncornish said:


> I think it is going to be the 18th.


Fingers crossed it will be. I'm definitely up that weekend anyway .


----------



## scottomus

Bollocks im gona end up missing this! Now at St Andrews open for the 4 days


----------



## aaroncornish

Howdy all!!

Are we all still good for the 18th?

There is a cupping morning at Takk with North Star Coffee from Leeds

So I suggest we meet there, do some cupping, then go on a tour.

Aaron


----------



## Dallah

I love it when a plan comes together.

Da dada da da


----------



## jlarkin

Sounds good Aaron, thanks for organising! My brother is up for coming as well.


----------



## aaroncornish

Great. Open to suggestions for where we might visit on the tour. Lots to choose from


----------



## Dallah

Grindsmith on Deansgate might be good for the finish. A bit away from the coffee epicentre in Northern Quarter but well worth the walk.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ridland said:


> Grindsmith on Deansgate might be good for the finish. A bit away from the coffee epicentre in Northern Quarter but well worth the walk.


Agreed, those guys are great - and they stock out beans!


----------



## Mr O

scottomus said:


> Bollocks im gona end up missing this! Now at St Andrews open for the 4 days


If you would rather drink coffee, I will do the 4 days at The Open for you...


----------



## forzajuve

Damn, late on the scene for this and can't make it.

Definitely get to idlehands by Piccadilly, usually have some interesting beans from global roasters so something you probably won't have tried before. Enjoy all!


----------



## scottomus

Mr O said:


> If you would rather drink coffee, I will do the 4 days at The Open for you...


Problem is I be will. Too much! I'm barista'ing there for the 4 days


----------



## aaroncornish

Hey Mods - can someone change title to read 'CONFIRMED: Manchester Meetup - 18th July 2015'


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Aaron - can you put up an itinerary for the day - times - meeting place etc. Cheers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

aaroncornish said:


> Hey Mods - can someone change title to read 'CONFIRMED: Manchester Meetup - 18th July 2015'


Done.


----------



## aaroncornish

Will do. Need to speak to Olly at Takk tonight about the cupping session at Takk and how long that will take. Then will plan some stuff around that.

How long do people want to go for? Shall I say 10-4 with a stop for lunch somewhere?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

10.00-4.00 sounds good. Last year we dropped in at Pieminister which is just round the corner from NTP and Takk. Seriously good pies.


----------



## aaroncornish

So coffee shops on my provisional list (in a rough order based on location);

10am - Takk for a cupping session and breakfast for anyone that wants it.

NTP

Foundation

Common (potential lunch and beer spot)

Pot Kettle Black

Rapha Cycle Club

Grindsmiths (Deansgate)

Idle Hands

A few beers at Picc Tap or Port Street Beer House (Near Picc for those getting trains)

If anyone has a strong desire to go anywhere else, please shout up

I think we would just about fit these all in with walking between venues. Put your comfy shoes on


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Walking shoes - running shoes more like Seven venues including a cupping is probably a bit on the optimistic side.


----------



## aaroncornish

The Systemic Kid said:


> Walking shoes - running shoes more like Seven venues including a cupping is probably a bit on the optimistic side.


Haha, we can cull a few from that list on the day


----------



## ronsil

That looks more than a full day. Be pleased to know how long you are allowing to be at Takk.

May well join you all for lunch. You may have to allow time for certain people getting lost. I mention no names!


----------



## Dallah

The Systemic Kid said:


> Walking shoes - running shoes more like Seven venues including a cupping is probably a bit on the optimistic side.


Don't be jealous because we are young(er) and fit(tish)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ronsil said:


> That looks more than a full day. Be pleased to know how long you are allowing to be at Takk.


Reckon 10 mins, Ron - 15 tops


----------



## aaroncornish

I think we will be an hour or so at Takk after talking to Olly this evening.

I for one will be having some brunch there to prepare myself for caffeine ID


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'm hoping to be able to meet up for this, may have to try to shift a couple of things around. I'd highly recommend the food at Takk, it's very good indeed. Can't actually remember what I had last time I was there but I do remember being very impressed.


----------



## titan_uk

Hmm post went poof! I'll try again - I'm in and if anyone wants / needs a pickup around haydock - 580- m60- 602 then holler. (providing I don't have to get up before 8)


----------



## titan_uk

Btw, I assume you guys have seen:

http://cupnorth.co.uk/


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yes - definitely not to be missed.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you haven't added your name - click on  *link*


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have some bad news.........

Looks like i will be free to play on the 18th


----------



## aaroncornish

Doh


----------



## ronsil

Mrboots2u said:


> I have some bad news.........Looks like i will be free to play on the 18th


...equip yourself with a good map then!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I have some bad news.........
> 
> Looks like i will be free to play on the 18th


Excellent.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

12 members confirmed so far - 13 if Lee is able to make it from Foundry.


----------



## aaroncornish

Really looking forward to this.

Does anyone have a preference for lunch? Do you want something light and healthy or filthy and dirty?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Light and healthy with a light floral nose, good mouthfeel and a long finish.


----------



## aaroncornish

The Systemic Kid said:


> Light and healthy with a light floral nose, good mouthfeel and a long finish.


Burger joint it is


----------



## jlarkin

I'm looking forward to it as well! I don't mind which lunch option we go for, I'm in my element with filthy and dirty but happy to dabble with light and healthy if required .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Recommend Pieminister - seriously good food - reasonable prices - went there last crawl - no complaints.


----------



## NJD1977

Always a fan of tampopos but its maybe a little inappropriate for lunch. Good that they have long bench seats though for plenty of people to sit around.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The Systemic Kid said:


> 12 members confirmed so far - 13 if Lee is able to make it from Foundry.


I'm in! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nobodysdriving

'so gutted' I have to go to my CPC day on that saturday and it's 8am to 4pm here in London









will be thinking of you all while I was asleep listening to some boring talk about how to load the HGV vehicle safely etc


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Shame - have you got Cup North in your diary - 7/8th November?


----------



## Nobodysdriving

The Systemic Kid said:


> Shame - have you got Cup North in your diary - 7/8th November?


I'll put that in my diary thank you systemic kid, I live in south london but don't mind travelling for some good coffee with good people







so if I am not working etc I will do it as after all it's only 3 days after my b'day so a good reason to do something


----------



## ahirsty

Looks like I might be free on the 18th after all, do I need to add my name to a list?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Consider it done.


----------



## aaroncornish

Hey All

Not long now. Here is the plan for the day.

10:00 start at - Takk for a cupping session and breakfast for anyone that wants it.http://takkmcr.com/

11:00 - Foundation http://www.foundationcoffeehouse.co.uk/

12:00 - North Tea Power - http://www.northteapower.co.uk/

13:00 - Pie Minster - http://www.pieminister.co.uk/restaurants/northern-quarter

15:00 - Grindsmiths Deansgate - http://www.grindsmith.com/

16:30 - Idle Hands - http://www.idlehandscoffee.com/

A few beers at Picc Tap or Port Street Beer House (Near Picc for those getting trains)

Here they all are plotted on a map - http://multiplottr.com/?map_id=79491


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Should be good.


----------



## jlarkin

great, thanks for the info and organising it Aaron, I'm looking forward to it! I might have to duck out towards the end and won't be out for beers unfortunately but sounds like a good day.


----------



## aaroncornish

No worries Larks! Will be good to see you. We can talk Classics


----------



## NJD1977

I'm going to have to join around 12pm I think. Can't get away from home until 11.30 ish. I will work to the agenda and aim to meet everyone in NTP.


----------



## aaroncornish

No worries.

If anyone needs it, PM me for my mobile number, and you can text me and find out where we are during the day.


----------



## ronsil

Thank you Aaron for organising. Looking forward to Saturday.

Will join you at Pie Minsters around 1.00 pm


----------



## aaroncornish

Looking forward to it Ron


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

I'll see you all at foundation at 11. Have to do something first thing. Should be a great day.


----------



## aaroncornish

Hi All

I have created a map to show where all of the venues are

http://multiplottr.com/?map_id=79491

They are all pretty tightly packed, with the exception of Grindsmiths on Deansgate


----------



## JohnPrime

aaroncornish said:


> Hi All
> 
> They are all pretty tightly packed, with the exception of Grindsmiths on Deansgate


... which is very close to ManCoCo on Hewitt Street.. (may be closed on Saturday , tho').

Enjoy the meet! Sorry we can't make it.


----------



## Dallah

JohnPrime said:


> ... which is very close to ManCoCo on Hewitt Street.. (may be closed on Saturday , tho').
> 
> Enjoy the meet! Sorry we can't make it.


Is closed. They do markets on weekends unless changed recently


----------



## NJD1977

Yeah mancoco do the Farmers markets on the weekends. Shame as I've still not had a coffee in their little cafe, but it's very cool.


----------



## aaroncornish

It's very cool. I am often in there


----------



## Mrboots2u

Should at talk for Ten with Mr savage ...see you there


----------



## aaroncornish

Look forward to meeting you at 10


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Boots gets lost in Madchester.


----------



## aaroncornish

I look forward to meeting you at 10.45


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Something's seriously wrong in Manchester.

.....it isn't raining.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

....and the sun is shining.

...won't last.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> ....and the sun is shining.
> 
> ...won't last.


I appear to be on a train with 50 scouts.....


----------



## aaroncornish

I still have a brolly in my bag!


----------



## GCGlasgow

Mrboots2u said:


> I appear to be on a train with 50 scouts.....


Maybe there's a scout forum with posts just now saying 'I appear to be on a train with Mr Boots'









Hope you all enjoy your day.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dib dib


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I appear to be on a train with 50 scouts.....


Shake them off at Piccadilly.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I appear to be on a train with 50 scouts.....


Shake them off at Piccadilly.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I was listening to this song too...may be inappropriate


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Yes - but brilliant.


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> Something's seriously wrong in Manchester.
> 
> .....it isn't raining.


 That's rare , are you sure you are in Manchester ?

have a great day people and don't forget some incriminating photos for the forum .


----------



## Thecatlinux

Mrboots2u said:


> I appear to be on a train with 50 scouts.....


can you ask arcala where my first aid, knot tying and candle making badge are, I have been waiting for them , seems like years.


----------



## aaroncornish

Seems all Manchester baristas are lazy! Didn't have time for a coffee before leaving this morning so been scouring the city. Had to go high street and seek caffeine and refuge (and a croissant, ssh) in a Pret


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> Seems all Manchester baristas are lazy! Didn't have time for a coffee before leaving this morning so been scouring the city. Had to go high street and seek caffeine and refuge (and a croissant, ssh) in a Pret


Oh dear....we are not lost btw. Having to take a detour for Patrick to get some laundered money...


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> Shake them off at Piccadilly.


Maybe they'll get a badge for stalking him?


----------



## aaroncornish

Running a touch behind. We might skip foundation


----------



## Thecatlinux

Get them photos up , for us mere mortals who are unable to attend


----------



## NJD1977

Just arrived at North Tea Power but can't see a group of coffee Geeks yet so I'll just hang around outside and wait.


----------



## aaroncornish

We are inside now on the big table


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Cupping hosted by Holly and Crag North Star.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Big thanks to Takk for hosting


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Lunchtime - must be pies


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Not ordinary pies

These are Pieminister pies


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ek43 espresso - drop-wote delicious

and Hmmmm pies


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Glenn

Unfortunate cleaver placement on Mr Boots's head!


----------



## coffeechap

Or even clever !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Über cool new place


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## The Systemic Kid

Went for a Kevlar coffee










Sounded like something out of Essex.

Espresso, coconut oil and water. Never again.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Loos are über cool too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

The bullet proof coffee is espresso, ghee, coconut oil and vanilla essence.

.....pass.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

On to Grindsmiths.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Time for a Chemex


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Andrew and Aaron go for an Affogato


----------



## GCGlasgow

Nice pics...Keep em coming.


----------



## Neill

The Systemic Kid said:


> Went for a Kevlar coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounded like something out of Essex.
> 
> Espresso, coconut oil and water. Never again.


Looks disgusting.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Neill said:


> Looks disgusting.


Tasted.....'different'.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Flagging or too much caffeine.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Greg had just brought over some Rocko Mountain cold brew. Booziness loveliness.


----------



## Thecatlinux

The Systemic Kid said:


> .


make sure you duck if you ask for a black eye.;-)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Fantastic day. Loads of coffee and excellent company. Highlights for me were the Wote EK spro (roasted by Drop) in North Tea Power and the brews of our Rwandan Karengera in Grindsmiths. The service in both of those places was absolutely spot on and great to see so much passion and enthusiasm from the people serving the coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah, good coffee and jibber jabber! Wote was a sweet shot to be sure ....pies mmmmm pies...


----------



## NJD1977

Sorry I had to dash guys, one of my best mates was on a flying visit to Mcr up from London and I hadn't seen him in a while.

Great to meet you all and some great venues. No idea how you manage to consume so much caffeine though! Guess I'm a lightweight!


----------



## aaroncornish

The Systemic Kid said:


> Greg had just brought over some Rocko Mountain cold brew. Booziness loveliness.


This was crazy! If you didn't know it was coffee you would have thought it was whiskey and coke!


----------



## aaroncornish

Lovely day, great to meet you all!!

Look forward to doing it again soon

Thanks to all of the amazing coffee shops for looking after us.

And big thanks @Olljones for letting us gate crash the cupping session at Takk - it was very very interesting.


----------



## Dallah

The Systemic Kid said:


>


Crap I have a lot of tattoos. Someone should have told me


----------



## Dallah

Great day. A more friendly group of people would be hard to find. The cold brewed Foundry Rocko Mountain at Grindsmith was an absolute revelation. That Pacamara to be released at a later date by North Star was the highlight of the cupping session.

Thanks to Aaron for putting it all together. Thanks to Martin for trusting me with some very valuable gear to improve my coffee (I hope.)

Thank you all.


----------



## Dallah

Thecatlinux said:


> make sure you duck if you ask for a black eye.;-)


What Patrick ordered was worse than getting a black eye


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ridland said:


> Crap I have a lot of tattoos. Someone should have told me


We're far too polite, Andrew


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

ridland said:


> What Patrick ordered was worse than getting a black eye


Yeah, all credit to Patrick for trying something different but that was a pretty catastrophic drink. Very weird indeed.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I am still peturbed by the intense gents toilet discussion at foundation .....


----------



## NJD1977

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, all credit to Patrick for trying something different but that was a pretty catastrophic drink. Very weird indeed.


I'm going to be controversial and say I quite liked it!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Mrboots2u said:


> I am still peturbed by the intense gents toilet discussion at foundation .....


I'm thinking you're just starting to regret the fact that you missed out. In fact, wondering whether you doubled back from the station....


----------



## Dallah

Mrboots2u said:


> I am still peturbed by the intense gents toilet discussion at foundation .....


I was even more perturbed to come out of the loo and find I have used the ladies loo. The young lady waiting outside of it looked kindly on me, like I was some doddering old fool who missed the sign. Which was exactly the case.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

ridland said:


> What Patrick ordered was worse than getting a black eye


More of a brown eye?


----------



## 4515

Looks like another great forum day

Wish I could have made it


----------



## jlarkin

Tasty cold brew at North Tea Power earlier. Thanks for organising it Aaron. Good to meet y'all. Joe


----------



## urbanbumpkin

working dog said:


> Looks like another great forum day
> 
> Wish I could have made it


Me too.


----------



## Olljones

Hope you enjoyed the visit to the shop, and the great coffees from North star







Always a pleasure


----------



## Mrboots2u

Olljones said:


> Hope you enjoyed the visit to the shop, and the great coffees from North star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a pleasure


Yeah . the food was top notch too. Bacon sarnie was delicious


----------



## ronsil

Sounds like I missed another great forum day. These fantastic days out seem to be coming the norm.

Had to wait in when some papers from Birmingham for signing arrived at 2.30 pm instead of the arranged 10.00 am. Not best pleased I can tell you. I wanted one of those pies for lunch and to meet members I had not seen before.

So pleased everyone enjoyed themselves.

Manchester is not so bad eh?.


----------



## froggystyle

Them pies look beast, want!


----------



## Jon

This looks like a great day!


----------



## NJD1977

Manchester is really cool and trendy around the Northern Quarter now. For an area that was derelict and drug ridden 10-15yrs ago, it's done very well to reinvent itself.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

ridland said:


> Crap I have a lot of tattoos. Someone should have told me


To be honest mate the choice of shirt hides them well. I'd never have noticed had you not just commented. Blend tactics.


----------



## titan_uk

ridland said:


> Crap I have a lot of tattoos. Someone should have told me


You weren't wearing a long sleeve shirt???

Thanks to everyone involved for a good day out, I really enjoyed myself and it was cool to meet you. Thanks for making me feel welcome and comfortable with the fact that I know sod all about coffee. (That was sincere btw)

Wote, whiskey and coke the high spots, along with the Columbian and Tanzanian from the cupping session. Surprised by the Tanzanian too, the actual taste I liked more than I thought I would. The 'speciality' was errrr different a bit like being being hit in the face with a trifle flavoured boxing glove. Thanks to Holly for a great presentation and my incessant questioning. Boy does that lady know her coffee....Kudos.

I look forward to doing another sometime.

Mark


----------



## Xpenno

Sounds like a great day guys, I was thinking of you lot having a great time whilst I was fixing stuff in a darkened server room









Loved the last one and would have certainly been there if I could have.


----------



## risky

Looks great guys. Would be good to have a captioned picture labelling all the people. I like to be able to put a name to a face.


----------



## Jon

risky said:


> Looks great guys. Would be good to have a captioned picture labelling all the people. I like to be able to put a name to a face.


I think I've figured who 3 are! Andrew, Martin and Aaron.

P.s. I'm not a stalker.


----------



## Xpenno

jonc said:


> I think I've figured who 3 are! Andrew, Martin and Aaron.
> 
> P.s. I'm not a stalker.


I noticed that the silver fox (tsk) stayed the right side of the camera!


----------



## Dallah

risky said:


> Looks great guys. Would be good to have a captioned picture labelling all the people. I like to be able to put a name to a face.


Well I'm the tattoo'ed f-wit in the pink flamingo Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## DoubleShot

ridland said:


> Well I'm the tattoo'ed f-wit in the pink flamingo Hawaiian shirt.


Don't look anything like your avatar, I'm disappointed, lol! 

(Joking btw)


----------



## Jon

Does anyone else always assume people avatars are them - even when they know they're not? I always assume @coffeechap has long hair and that @jeebsy is that dude. Ridiculous as I've seen photos of them so know they're not!


----------



## jeebsy

jonc said:


> Does anyone else always assume people avatars are them - even when they know they're not? I always assume @coffeechap has long hair and that @jeebsy is that dude. Ridiculous as I've seen photos of them so know they're not!


 @Thecatlinux ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> I noticed that the silver fox (tsk) stayed the right side of the camera!


You noticed??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Would like to thank Holly and Crag from Northstar roasters, Leeds for putting on a memorable cupping. The presentation Holly gave was really informative and interesting. If you've never had the opportunity to experience a cupping session - really recommend it.

There were three South American beans: El Salvador, Costa Rica and Columbia and four African beans: Tanzania, Rwanda, Ethiopian and Kenyan.

Holly and Crag also brought a mystery offering which they've been test roasting - a naturally processed Nicaraguan Pacamara. Won't be available for a month or so but really recommend keeping an eye out on North Star's website. It's big and bold with fruit coming through like an express train. Definitely on my list.


----------



## Thecatlinux

jeebsy said:


> @Thecatlinux ?


 @jeebsy

well it's like this , I knew who that was in your avatar ,

no no let me start again , I simply looked at it and I thought crikey he doesn't half look like the bloke out of ..........;-)

i told you that in the strictest of confidence jeebsy , little did I knew you would ridicule me in front of my peers.

@jonc

coffeechap does have long hair , and he has an uncanny rasta likeness to his avatar .


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

The Systemic Kid said:


> Would like to thank Holly and Crag from Northstar roasters, Leeds for putting on a memorable cupping. The presentation Holly gave was really informative and interesting. If you've never had the opportunity to experience a cupping session - really recommend it.
> 
> There were three South American beans: El Salvador, Costa Rica and Columbia and four African beans: Tanzania, Rwanda, Ethiopian and Kenyan.
> 
> Holly and Crag also brought a mystery offering which they've been test roasting - a naturally processed Nicaraguan Pacamara. Won't be available for a month or so but really recommend keeping an eye out on North Star's website. It's big and bold with fruit coming through like an express train. Definitely on my list.
> 
> View attachment 15616
> View attachment 15617
> 
> 
> View attachment 15618


Yeah, I'd like to second that. Cuppings can be difficult in those sorts of settings but the cups were well brewed and it was really nice to see Hols again. Cracking start to the day after having had yet another stunning breakfast at Takk.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Back in Foundation this morning - just had to try the Bullet Proof.

Barista cracked me up when I ordered it with, 'do you know what's in it?'









Americano, ghee, coconut oil and vanilla essence.

Awful!


----------



## aaroncornish

I guessed I wouldn't need to ask how it was


----------



## The Systemic Kid

No


----------



## aaroncornish

Bet it had an interesting mouth feel


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Once tasted, never forgotten.


----------



## Obsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Once tasted, never forgotten.


Bet you wish you could though! Who thinks of these combinations?!


----------



## scottomus

Most bullet proof coffees I'vetriee have had corn fed butter in them. Certainly gives a mouth feel!!

so gutted I missed this. Get another arranged Asap!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Certainly had mouthfeel in spades. Vanilla essence gave it fragrance. As for the coffee - utterly lost. Aftertaste which I could taste for ages was bitter and unpleasant.


----------



## jlarkin

The company behind bullet proof coffee have raised something like $9 million dollars to open coffee shops. I think first in America but who knows where it'll end


----------



## aaroncornish

Anyone fancy doing another meet up in Manchester in the next few months?


----------



## Mrboots2u

aaroncornish said:


> Anyone fancy doing another meet up in Manchester in the next few months?


Date dependent id be up for it again . I'll post on the FB group when if we get a date sorted too


----------



## jlarkin

If I can sync it up with family visitation, I'd be up for that.


----------



## Daren

Is a 450 mile round trip for a night out to far? Mmmm


----------



## Drewster

[soft southern shandy drinker]

Where? Is that somewhere past the back of beyond..... a Northern equivalent to Back o Bourke...

[/soft southern shandy drinker]


----------



## Daren

I'll have to check I've had my vaccinations too.


----------



## Daren

Does Google translate do Northern speak?. Oh - scrub that.... It won't work anyway coz the internet hasn't arrived there from what I'm told


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

aaroncornish said:


> Anyone fancy doing another meet up in Manchester in the next few months?


I'd be up for that, really enjoyed the last one. I'm sure Callum will be up for it too, he was in Berlin last time as I remember.


----------



## Brewer in training

Daren said:


> I'll have to check I've had my vaccinations too.


And you'll need to change your money as well......


----------



## andrewparkeruk

Daren said:


> Is a 450 mile round trip for a night out to far? Mmmm


It's spelled "too". Sorry, you have failed the literacy test and won't be allowed to leave Essex.


----------



## coffee_jon

Sounds good i would be up for it if we do one again


----------



## jimbojohn55

Yup mad for it too.


----------



## aaroncornish

Great stuff.


----------



## Dallah

Count me and possibly my son in law as well in


----------



## Rhys

It's on a Monday then, so that's me out.


----------



## Glenn

Click here for the 2016 meetup discussion


----------

